# [risolto]errore, beryl  che si blocca

## simone-27

Ho installato beryl seguendo il wiki.Dando

```
beryl-manager
```

tenta di partire ma si blocca completamente il pc, obbligandomi a spegnerlo dal bottone, e nella console aperta compare il seguente errore:

```
localhost simone # XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

beryl: Using non-tfp mode

beryl: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, falling back on visinfo.

** (process:5611): WARNING **: get-setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

** (process:5611): WARNING **: get-setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

** (process:5611): WARNING **: get-setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

** (process:5611): WARNING **: get-setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

localhost simone # Initiating splash

localhost simone # Reloading all options.
```

sembra che cerchi XGL, ma io ho installato AIGLX!!Prososte per risolvere??Grazie...Last edited by simone-27 on Wed Mar 14, 2007 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## simone-27

Nessuno mi sa dire come fare in modo che beryl cerchi aiglx (che è installato) invece che xgl (che non è installato)?Grazie!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Nvidia Present
> ...

 

Che versione usi degli nvidia-drivers?

Ti ricordo che ci vuole uno di quelli attualmente ~, cioè della serie 1.0.9xxx .

Occhio che dalla 1.0.93xx alla 1.0.94.xx hanno smesso il supporto a certi modelli più vecchi, come ad esempio la mia (ex) GeForce440 Mx.

Nel caso tu li abbia già, cosa ti riporta

```
# eselect opengl list
```

  :Question: 

----------

## simone-27

```
simone@localhost ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

```
*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 1.0.8776

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8776

      Size of files: 25,303 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA
```

come fare per installare quelli piu recenti?non essendo installabile tramite emerge penso....Grazie!!!

----------

## simone-27

risolto semplicemente installando i driver 1.0-9755 scaricati dal sito nvidia.

----------

## Onip

```
Hal9000 ~ # eix -I nvidi

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 

     Available versions:  1.0.8776 (~)1.0.9631 (~)1.0.9631[1] (~)1.0.9746 (~)1.0.9755

     Installed:           1.0.9755(20:15:19 03/12/07)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

In realtà i driver ci sono, ti consiglio di togliere quelli di nvidia e installare quelli (prova a fare un emerge --sync). Tanto il pacchetto è lo stesso solo che in questo caso emerge ne sarà a conoscenza, con tutti i vantaggi che ciò comporta.

Eventualmente potresti avere bisogno di smascherarli.

----------

## simone-27

come fare per disinstallare i driver installati NON tramite emerge?

----------

